# Rattie Photos! (LOTS of them!)



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Due to me being super inactive recently, I thought i'd post a recent photo of each one of my girlies and write a bit about them.
Also, we have some exciting news to share, with photos!
(So there's gonna be a lot of photo spam XD)

Rosie:
















Rosie is 2 years and 4 months old, and is the eldest of all my girls. She is currently housed with Roo and Robyn, after her sister (and best friend) Roxi sadly got put to sleep at the vets a few months ago. Both her and Roxi were housed with my other three girls at the time (Echo, Evie and Ebby) but after I moved Roxi and Rosie to a lower, more suitable cage (as Roxi was struggling in the big cage), Echo decided she no longer liked Rosie and was bullying her. This is why I now have Roo and Robyn  Rosie is still very much a shy little girl, but she does come for cuddles, she's just not keen on being picked up. She loves her food, and sleeping in her hammocks, I have noticed that she is sleeping more and more, but its because of her age. I'll let her off  She can be lazy if she wants to be!

Echo:
















Echo, Ebby and Evie are sisters and are around a year and 3 months old. Out of all my current rats, Echo is the most dominant. She is lovely with people, very loving and likes attention, but with rats she doesn't know, she does show signs of aggression unfortunately. Introductions invoving her, have to be taken very slowly, but eventually, when she knows the rat/s, she's a good girl and behaves herself. Echo is very much an independant girl, though she likes cuddles, it can't be for long periods, as she does prefer exploring and doing her own thing-mainly getting into trouble, but we'll ignore that part!

Ebby:
















Ebby is my little sweetheart. She's the ultimate little cutie with her white paws and white tummy! She's unbelivably friendly and as soon as I open the cage door, she's up and out of the hammock and ready to greet me. She gives lots and lots of kisses, everytime I hold her, she just licks and licks. Not an aggressive bone in her body, she's just so so loving and wants to be everyones best friend! She gets on well with every rat i've introduced her to and literally just wants to play! She's a super hyper little girl and is always running around my room top speed, or popcorning, or climbing somewhere where she shouldn't be! 

Evie:
















Evie is a very shy, nervous girl. She's always been like it, but like Rosie, she does let me hold her, just not for long periods as she starts to panic, bless her. Despite her nervousness, she's actually rather dominant towards other rats, much to my surprise! Evie isn't the healthiest of rats unfortunately, she gets myco-flareups very often. When she's on medication, she's fine, but when she's off it, it starts up again a week later. I monitor her closely, but I think this is something she will have for the rest of her life. Apart from the sneezing and the wheezing and odd noises she makes, she's a normal rattie! She loves her food, especially roast dinner leftovers! 

Roo:
















I got Roo at the same time as I got Robyn and Roo is considerably smaller. I'm geussing that when I got her she was around 12 weeks old, so now she's 5 months-ish. To begin with, she was incredibly nervous. She's still not 100% sure on being picked up, but she will run over to greet me and i can play with her with no problems at all in the cage. Outside the cage, she is still pretty shy, but is getting braver and braver everyday. I recently bought them all a wheel, and Roo is obsessed with it. The others wil do a small 'trot' in the wheel, but no, not Roo. She will run and run and run, it almost looks like she is galloping in it! I'm surprised it hasn't broken, she runs that fast in it! She's a lovely girl, very playful!

Robyn:
















Robyn is definitely older than Roo, as her size is just huge compared to her. I think she was 14 weeks old when I got her, so she would be around 6 months old now. She is incredibly hyper and at the start, hated being held. She just wouldn't sit still and would try to get away at any given opportunity. Now, she will sit on your hand for a few seconds before trying to run away-so progress is being made! She's not fearful anymore, she just doesn't like it. She's very independant and prefers doing things on her own terms. She is a food hoarder and loves her yogurt drops! Me and Robyn have regular games in the cage and she enjoys it very much! Always hyper and always popcorning!

Thats that part out of the way, now its time for our news! (I have two bits of news to share with you all)

1) All 6 of the girls have been getting a regular 1-3 hours of playtime together. Yes, all 6 girls are in regular contact with eachother and so far, its going well! Echo hasn't been a bully to Rosie and she seems to like Roo and Robyn. Hopefully I will be able to house them all together which means I can open up the big cage again! I just hope Echo doesn't turn on Rosie when they are all in the same cage. They will be very closely supervised!!!

2) The weathers getting so much better! This means... Photos of rats outside! Yay! I love taking my girls outside, I can get amazing photos of Evie at the moment because the lighting is so good, my camera doesn't flash, which means her eyes don't glow bright red when I take photos. I took them outside today and got some pretty good photos!


















The aim was for Ebby so sit on top of the goal post while I took a few photos, but no, she instead, decided to show of her monkey climbing skills!



































I am so so sorry for all the photo spam!! Its just been so long since I posted photos!


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

Aww... so cute! Beautiful little ratties


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

RattusMaximus said:


> Aww... so cute! Beautiful little ratties


Awh thankyou ❤


----------



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

Great photos! How do you take them outside? Do you have a pen or anything or do they just not run off? This is the first time I've had rats and I'm excited for the snow to melt but I'm nervous to let them play outside. Just curious what people do!


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

My girls do not go outside--they are too kookoo to handle it! My boys will ride nervously on my shoulder and hide in my hair or shirt. 

So I'm interested to know how you do this, too!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Rosie and Evie are very well behaved outside, I sit them in a flowerpot or on something, and they don't wonder off very far at all. Ebby and Echo on the otherhand, do. I have to have another person with me when I take photos of those two because as soon as I put Ebby or Echo in a flowerpot, they jump out and go and play in the grass (and my garden is big and has crappy fencing with dogs next door, so the risk is high) but they are all good and never really go very far, I just panic when they jump out XD

Robyn and Roo are still young (6 months) and going outside is very scary for them. Whenever I take my rats outside, I always make sure they are atleast a year old. I just feel that the females are a tad slower at this age, and also they are braver than what they are when they are at a younger age.

I have a rabbit run that I do let them go into on occassions, but most of the time they only go out for about 5 minutes each, for mini photoshoots. Also, I only take one rat out at a time (unless in the rabbit run with the lid on). Keeping an eye on one rattie is hard enough, but two or more? Naaaahhh


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Photos are pretty much the best prt of the forum, imho 
Ebby is the spitting image of my girl Jet. I could not tell the difference.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

DustyRat said:


> Photos are pretty much the best prt of the forum, imho
> Ebby is the spitting image of my girl Jet. I could not tell the difference.


I agree about the photos being the best part of this forum! Gotta love looking at everyones adorable little ratties! 

I want to see Ebby's twin! You should post a photo! Haha


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzE-Q2ikVHY&feature=youtu.be
Check her out here


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Super cute!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Will be updating this thread soon with more photos of the girls.

All 6 of them are all living together happily now! YAY!

And i have taken a load of new photos of them outside (apart from Roo and Robyn because they're way too hyper and panicky out there just yet) so i'll post photos!


----------



## Livinlove32 (Oct 2, 2014)

Beautiful pictures! Ebby looks and sounds just like my rat Olivia......except for the part about liking other rats.


----------



## Livinlove32 (Oct 2, 2014)

Can't wait to see more photos!


----------

